# My coach says I'm on track at 6 weeks out.......



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

But I'd like to get more opinions. My first show is July 23rd do you think I'll be ready? The contest is for the NPC and my coach says they like figure girls to come in slightly softer. Not bikini soft but not Pro bodybuilder hard either. here's my progress pics:





P.S. I just started taking 10mg of Anavar last week 5 in the morning 5 at night. I hoping that'll help lean out my legs and bubble butt lol


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 13, 2011)

You look great!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 13, 2011)

it will be close if you're ready or not....right down to the wire imho

you look great though.....i'd ask you out!


----------



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

That's encouraging! Thanks! And sorry irish 2003 I'm married. Flattered though.


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

you look bit too soft in my taste but you still got 6 weeks.  

ain't nuthin wrong with bubble butt.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

minimal said:


> you look bit too soft in my taste but you still got 6 weeks.
> 
> ain't nuthin wrong with bubble butt.


 Well thank you for your honest opinion. I wasn't saying there was anything wrong with my butt, I just want it to be solid for the competition.


----------



## Freeway (Jun 13, 2011)

You look great as far as im concerned along with your bubble butt. Your husbands a lucky man


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 13, 2011)

hi miss parkerrrr.

when you gonna let me .... miss parker


-friday


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 13, 2011)

and i think you'll be ready if you train hard


----------



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> and i think you'll be ready if you train hard


 Uh...no duh.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> hi miss parkerrrr.
> 
> when you gonna let me .... miss parker
> 
> ...


 Not following you on that one.


----------



## gamma (Jun 13, 2011)

raychulj said:


> Not following you on that one.



Lol .... ol school ..         daaaaaaamn


----------



## southpaw (Jun 13, 2011)

You're fit as hell girl... keep up the good work.  You'd shame 98% of the women at my gym, no doubt.  Great glutes!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 13, 2011)

You can tighten up some but you are lean already on most of your body.  The last areas to lean up are always the thighs/abs/glutes so you are not alone.  That anavar will help I am sure.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

oufinny said:


> You can tighten up some but you are lean already on most of your body. The last areas to lean up are always the thighs/abs/glutes so you are not alone. That anavar will help I am sure.


 Yea, that's what I'm counting on. My diet and training is pretty spot on. If you see where I was just 6 weeks ago you'd be amazed. It's been a big change. The diet's been the easy part even though I am currently eatting 975 cals. It's waking up and doing long low intensity cardio I dread.


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 13, 2011)

raychulj said:


> Not following you on that one.



watch the movie friday. you will get it. hopefully.

and closest to contest is easiest time to start slacking off in gym because lack of nutrition keep focused, and im sure you'll do great.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> watch the movie friday. you will get it. hopefully.
> 
> and closest to contest is easiest time to start slacking off in gym because lack of nutrition keep focused, and im sure you'll do great.


 Oh, yea that movie came out when I was 6. I think I saw it once but didn't really watch it. I can see how slacking off close to contest day can happen, but I don't intend on letting it. My husbands doing the show with me so he helps me stay on track.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 14, 2011)

6 weeks gives you plenty of time, focus and listen to your coach. Good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 14, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 6 weeks gives you plenty of time, focus and listen to your coach. Good luck to you and your husband.


Oh good. I was feeling like I wasn't where I was suppose to be, thanks for the encouragement! And congrats on wedding and baby!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 14, 2011)

raychulj said:


> Oh good. I was feeling like I wasn't where I was suppose to be, thanks for the encouragement! And congrats on wedding and baby!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Jun 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 15, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> hi miss parkerrrr.
> 
> when you gonna let me .... miss parker
> 
> ...


 
"The Lord is my shephard!!!! He know what I want!"


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 15, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> "The Lord is my shephard!!!! He know what I want!"



lol!!! around here ahhh we call thissssaaaaa a little twennnyyy twennn tweennnn

ah man!


----------



## raychulj (Jun 15, 2011)

Another question, what body fat do you think I'm at? The calipers said 11% which I don't believe What-so-ever.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

raychulj said:


> Another question, what body fat do you think I'm at? The calipers said 11% which I don't believe What-so-ever.



It is really hard to tell by the photos. I'd say between 11-13%, but that could be off. Go with the caliper reading as long as they were done by a qualified tester and adjust nutrition and cardio needs off that.


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 16, 2011)

raychulj said:


> Another question, what body fat do you think I'm at? The calipers said 11% which I don't believe What-so-ever.



that booty alone accounts for 4-5%. hahaha


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Guys -I don't post here- but the young lady looks like she has worked very hard- and I want to wish her my very best-Thanks-OD


----------



## raychulj (Jun 17, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> that booty alone accounts for 4-5%. hahaha


 haha that's what I'm thinking. And since the skinfold test doesn't test that area, there's no way it could be accurate for me.


----------



## skylar702 (Jun 17, 2011)

nice


----------



## raychulj (Jun 17, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Hey Guys -I don't post here- but the young lady looks like she has worked very hard- and I want to wish her my very best-Thanks-OD


 thanks!


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 17, 2011)

squats


----------



## raychulj (Jun 18, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> squats


 Every other day. Light/Moderate/Heavy split


----------



## underdog5 (Jun 20, 2011)

keep up the good work


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 20, 2011)

raychulj said:


> But I'd like to get more opinions. My first show is July 23rd do you think I'll be ready? The contest is for the NPC and my coach says they like figure girls to come in slightly softer. Not bikini soft but not Pro bodybuilder hard either. here's my progress pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the record there is a massive difference between "soft like Bikini" and "hard like a pro bodybuilder"... the difference is probably on the order of 10% bodyfat difference. (just to keep things in perspective). I wouldn't spend a lot of time worrying about coming in "soft enough".

I would've started the var further out. It takes about 2 weeks to show itself and then you need to notice if you're retaining water on it or not. If you are, be sure to drop it the week before your show so it doesn't become a factor in your water manipulation the last week.

I'd keep pounding on your delts  to get some more detail in your front & side poses and keep on your rear / quads/ hams to get some detail in those as well. I'm always skewed towards preference to a harder look and I don't think that is something you will be a position to worry about. I would not get comfortable and look to the var to do the work. Get your lower half tighter. If you think you are too hard for your show (it can be very show -specific), then you just need to shitload a little to get some water retention or drop carbs to go flat to smooth out. In other words it is much easier to soften up if you're too lean/ hard than it is to harden up if you're not lean enough/ too soft.

Your posing looks good and you've got enough time to bring it all if you stay on it all tight. If it is an option, you might consider adding nolvadex (I assume your target show is not tested...)  as well. Helps a bit w/ tightening up in the lower half.

Good luck and keep posting progress pix! The last 4-6 weeks are the most dramatic, especially the last 2 weeks and it is amazing to see the changes in side-by-side photos!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm an NPC judge in Co.  In agreement with Sassy about not being too worried that you will be "too hard".  It's not super easy to get hard so just keep hitting cardio hard and stick to your diet.  Although I'm not a huge fan of eating below 1000 cals everyday.  

I'd work on the posing.  Drop down your arm in your 1/4 turns that will be facing the curtain.  In your back pose, open up your back more instead of scrunching your back.  And tilt your booty more to smooth out your smile line and hike the booty up.  

Good luck!  What show will you be doing?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

Depending on what show and your competition, of course, your structure alone could carry you a long way. You're definitely in the right sport. 

Some motivation for you:
















The competitor is Kat Ramirez, IFBB Pro. And the photos were included in an interview available @ *Promoting Real Women: IFBB Pro Kat Ramirez Interview*


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

You're always going to get some asshat remarks for 1.  Being female and 2. Posting pictures.

That being said it takes real guts to put up pictures and go on stage, 99.9% of people here wouldn't dare do what you're trying so props to you.

Sassy and IG have good advice, out of everyone those are the two you should be listening to.

Good luck.


----------



## kitty kat (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey girl,
I must say, I also agree with Sassy and Island Girl.. 
I also want to add that, I always believe in giving my body enough time to bring myself down on weight... Getting ready for a show is already pretty tough emotionally and physically, and Eating so little calories at this time into your prep, can cause major disadvantage when you finish competing.

Like Sassy mentioned, the shoulders need a bit more roundness. I am assuming this is a regional show? I say depending on how you looking the week before the show, I suggest you do figure and cross over to bikini and see which one suits you at the moment, or should I say, where you do better the day of comp..

If figure is really what you want to do, I suggest you have a good offseason focusing on adding a little bit more muscle, and work on bringing up the buttocks and come back next year without any doubts. 

Keep doing your thing; just make sure you are enjoying the ride while doing it.
Kat

BTW...Thanks Curt for choosing me as motivation


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2011)

raychulj said:


> But I'd like to get more opinions. My first show is July 23rd do you think I'll be ready? The contest is for the NPC and my coach says they like figure girls to come in slightly softer. Not bikini soft but not Pro bodybuilder hard either. here's my progress pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*you have a very nice shape*, I think you are best suited for bikini at this point, figure requires a bit more muscle and hardness.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the anavar will help a lot once it gets going and if the quality is good but like Sassy said don't solely depend on this.  Train hard keep working on the posing and hitting cardio.  Listen to IslandGirl, Sassy69, and Built (if she chimes in).  These ladies know better than anyone how to guide someone in your position because they have been there or at least in similar situations. When I competed I noticed that the posing really started to harden me up towards the end I am sure this could help you as well.  Have posing sessions a few times a week til the end.  The posing sessions can sometimes be as grueling as the workouts. Posing looks easy for those who may have never done it but flexing your muscles and staying tight for an extended amount of time without shaking like a leaf is not easy lol. I think you have a solid base and a lot of potential.  I would try to hit lunges and stiff leg deadlifts often until the show. I feel that these excercises will help tighten your lower half as good as any.  The show you and your husband are doing is it in Pittsburgh?  I am working with a guy who is preparing for that show in the men's physique class.  Anyway keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## M-Rods (Jun 21, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> lol!!! around here ahhh we call thissssaaaaa a little twennnyyy twennn tweennnn
> 
> ah man!


 

My neck....my back.........my neck and my back


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would also include acidophilus in your daily supplement pile to help prevent vaginosis / yeast infections - that is a not uncommon effect of using anything that screws w/ your hormone profile - this includes both AAS and estrogen manipulators.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 21, 2011)

I think you look great for 6 weeks out.  It all depends on what you are competing in.  IMO from what I have seem at comps, maybe tighten up a little.  Good luck.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 21, 2011)

So much great advice! Thanks so much! I don't want to give off the impression that I'm depending on var to do the work for me or that I'm worried about coming in too hard. Absolutely not! I know that's the biggest challenge. I started novadex 7 weeks out and Var 6 weeks out. I ultimately started my prep 12 weeks out. I do think I should've started sooner. It took forever for my Var to get shipped otherwize I would've started it much earlier. Thank you Islandgirl for the posing tips I've been working pretty hard the past couple of weeks trying to perfect it. It's nice to get some legit feedback! I'm competing in the NPC show in Phx July 23rd.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 21, 2011)

your butt its yummy



raychulj said:


> But I'd like to get more opinions. My first show is July 23rd do you think I'll be ready? The contest is for the NPC and my coach says they like figure girls to come in slightly softer. Not bikini soft but not Pro bodybuilder hard either. here's my progress pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raychulj (Jun 21, 2011)

CT said:


> You're always going to get some asshat remarks for 1. Being female and 2. Posting pictures.
> 
> That being said it takes real guts to put up pictures and go on stage, 99.9% of people here wouldn't dare do what you're trying so props to you.
> 
> ...


 Haha yea, I'm not surprised by some of the comments I got. I could care less that Joe schmo who's never even prepped for a competition likes my butt. It's just nice to hear the truth from experienced competitors or just people with objective advice.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 21, 2011)

OoO im joe schmo now ok i can take a hint !
sorry I just had to give you a compliment you have a very impressive body


----------



## raychulj (Jun 21, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> OoO im joe schmo now ok i can take a hint !
> sorry I just had to give you a compliment you have a very impressive body


 Nothing personal dude. It wasn't just you. The whole first page is full of dumb comments.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

kitty kat said:


> (snip) motivation



That was very generous of you to register to the site and respond here, Kat. Thank you!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 21, 2011)

Some great advice being dispensed here by Sassy, Island Girl, TGB1987 and kitty kat among others. That is the great thing about this forum, all are here to help.


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 22, 2011)

looking good so far and like stated above 6 weeks is a long time. just keep training hard and you should be where you want to be when that time comes.best of luck to you.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just following up as I've been on vacation the last few days - I want to encourage you to hit it hard these up coming weeks - but also talk to the judges at your show and get as much good feedback as you can. I know we all work very hard for a particular show, but these just illustrate how much more of a journey than a destination this is. Very honestly, and very weirdly, in this sport people bust ass and fixate on a show date for months, and the day after its over, everyone has forgotten about it and are already on to the next one. 

If you find you enjoy doing this, I would give yourself a week off or just some downtime after your show, and then set up an off-season program to bulk up. If you want to seriously do figure, you need more meat on you. Upper body has a nice shape, but you don't have much definition in your arms / delts / upper back. Legs will come in but you will need to pound on those to get some nice sweeps in the quads and hammies as well. Currently I would consider you more suited for Bikini (but again, always depends on who shows up to your regional show, but at a national or jr national show you need a good 5-10 lb more lean muscle mass. 

Set those as your goals if you are interested and just bust ass. You've taken the plunge into the dark side. I would suggest you run a cycle (can be exactly the same one you are running now without the nolvadex) and eat to grow and lift like a mofo. Cutting can be done in 12-16 weeks. Growing and keeping those gains takes years.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 24, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Just following up as I've been on vacation the last few days - I want to encourage you to hit it hard these up coming weeks - but also talk to the judges at your show and get as much good feedback as you can. I know we all work very hard for a particular show, but these just illustrate how much more of a journey than a destination this is. Very honestly, and very weirdly, in this sport people bust ass and fixate on a show date for months, and the day after its over, everyone has forgotten about it and are already on to the next one.
> 
> If you find you enjoy doing this, I would give yourself a week off or just some downtime after your show, and then set up an off-season program to bulk up. If you want to seriously do figure, you need more meat on you. Upper body has a nice shape, but you don't have much definition in your arms / delts / upper back. Legs will come in but you will need to pound on those to get some nice sweeps in the quads and hammies as well. Currently I would consider you more suited for Bikini (but again, always depends on who shows up to your regional show, but at a national or jr national show you need a good 5-10 lb more lean muscle mass.
> 
> Set those as your goals if you are interested and just bust ass. You've taken the plunge into the dark side. I would suggest you run a cycle (can be exactly the same one you are running now without the nolvadex) and eat to grow and lift like a mofo. Cutting can be done in 12-16 weeks. Growing and keeping those gains takes years.


 I have to say this thread has been both encouraging and discouraging at the same time. At first I was worried about getting lean enough in time. Now I'm told I didn't have a good enough base to begin with? Honestly, if my body is suited more for bikini, I'd rather take my body to the beach than prance around on stage. IMO bikini doesn't belong on a bodybuilding stage. However, I'll be posting new pictures this sunday. My shoulders have started to take alot more shape and everythings coming together nicely. Thank you for your input on a mass cycle Sassy, but I don't think I'll be doing another show after this one. Way too expensive!


----------



## raychulj (Jun 26, 2011)

*4 wks out*






My trainer says I'm just depleted and holding water so I'm not as worried anymore!


----------



## kitty kat (Jun 27, 2011)

raychulj said:


> My trainer says I'm just depleted and holding water so I'm not as worried anymore!



I see the progress coming in.. Keep it up sweetie
But I must be honest with you, I see a lot more potential in the bikini line up then in figure... At least this year.. 
you are already tiny, your only lil issue is your bottom half.. as you continue cutting calories, and adding more cardio, you are going to look like a stick.. Your Rib cage is already showing, and judges don't like to see that... 
Maybe you should take some progress pics doing bikini poses and see how it suits you.. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 27, 2011)

kitty kat said:


> I see the progress coming in.. Keep it up sweetie
> But I must be honest with you, I see a lot more potential in the bikini line up then in figure... At least this year..
> you are already tiny, your only lil issue is your bottom half.. as you continue cutting calories, and adding more cardio, you are going to look like a stick.. Your Rib cage is already showing, and judges don't like to see that...
> Maybe you should take some progress pics doing bikini poses and see how it suits you..
> Keep us updated.


 I started doing 2 hrs of cardio a day last week. My ribs are only showing because I suck at posing lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2011)

^ lol 

Doubt you suck at posing and, again, speaking only from a fan's perspective -- especially if this is a local show -- you're going to do fine.

Have fun at your show. It's almost time!


----------



## raychulj (Jun 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ lol
> 
> Doubt you suck at posing and, again, speaking only from a fan's perspective -- especially if this is a local show -- you're going to do fine.
> 
> Have fun at your show. It's almost time!


 It's definitely a local show. I'm getting pretty sick of hearing I'd do better in bikini. It makes me feel like all my hard work has been in vain. Any skinny girl with good genetics can do bikini.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep bustin butt and you'll do great!  You've got a great physique and you're in great shape!


----------

